# Cariba In Trouble...



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

hello, my biggest caribe (brutus) has problems second time...

first my water parameters are all correct... the onley thing i cant test is oxygen....

i saw ONLEY the biggest piranha (swimming) at the top upside down 
it was middle in the night when i saw it ....
amediatly i filled up my little second tank and did put seasalt at it just 2 litle hands thats ok i geus

im just from work now and i thinking of putting him back again...
the past 2 months it did happend before and after a saltbath from 12 ours i think it should be alright?

then again i dont know what is wrong with brutus ... my feeling says bad fish? parasite in the worst case..?!?!..

what to do about it .... let brutus in the tank for how long 1 day 1 week ???

and could it be a solution to ad some seasalt to my BIG display aquarium?
cuase brutus is recovered by know,it seems like it

and maybe for sure put esha2000 in the tank???

with regards


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Keep an eye on him in the little tank because it doesn't sound like it's cycled... so you may have to do frequent water changes... I've read if you keep the water level low, it should help ease the strain on his swim bladder and help keep him upright... If it were me, I'd make sure he's swimming fine before he goes back, and also make sure the ammonia levels don't spike in the little tank while he's in there...


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

hello smoke...

indeed i had no chance for other water....so i used tapwater...

in the big tank nitrate nitrite and nh4 is all fine....

the big fished looked fine and recoverd so i put it back in the big tank again....

its seems he doing fine ....im holding a eye on him .....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Good luck on him...


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

ty.. all....

and indeed the caribe is just fine right now...
but what is it ? what cuases the trouble with brutus....?
and is it a option to add more or any salt to my big tank?
and could it be a internal parasite?

ive heard that if a pair of piranha,s and 1 die,s the other partner feels verry sad and cuases healt or pysical problem?

i know piranha,s arent monogamic...

so far so good.....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If your water parameters are OK maybe internal parasites is your problem, maybe... Prazipro treatment shouldn't hurt...


----------

